# 4GB 1066 or 8GB 800 for Vista 64 Bit?



## Blindd (Jan 14, 2009)

Its all down to my ram. my question is, with Vista Home Premium 64 Bit, should I go with 4GB of 1066mhz RAM or 8GB of 800mhz RAM? I know Vista is a mem hog, because on this system its already using 73% with just my TeaTimer and the backround stuff running. I have 4GB in this one at the moment.

So would it be beneficial to go with the 8Gb? Would I notice much of a performance difference between the 1066 and the 800?


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

btw, vista appears to be a memory hog because of superfetch.

unless your trying to squeeze every last fps outta your games etc, you probably would be better off with 8gb @800 mhz
you could always overclock it anyways


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

Really you wont notice a performance difference between the 2 speeds. with 8 GB RAM you can turn off paging on your HDD to prevent crashes when switching between apps or when minimizing a game. For the price these days why not!


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

I currently have 4GB of 800mhz ddr2. Right now, I only have firefox open, with a few tabs open. Just text sites really, this forum, google, etc. And when I open task manager it says its using 1.5 GB of ram. Thats a lot. Considering I'm just sitting here writing this post. But, then again, I still have 2.5 GB left, and I have dedicated Video Ram, so that won't take away from it. Also, I have never had any problem running out, even when doing a lot of stuff. I don't know if your system would actually utilize all 8GB. I would go with the 4GB of 1066. But both would be good.


----------



## Blindd (Jan 14, 2009)

I decided to go with the 8gb. I picked up GeIL Black Dragon 8GB (4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Quad Channel. Got it slightly overclocked and the timings are set at 4-4-4-13 right now. Once I get my new HD and Vista Ultimate 64 Bit installed I can utilize the 8gb instead of the 3.5 I am getting now.


----------

